# Help with marcgravia



## cdeutsch (Sep 1, 2015)

About a month ago I bought marcgravia red umbeletta cutting. When first receiving it there was some discoloration in the leaves. It has been in quarantine on spag moss for about a month now. The plant itself is putting on new growth and roots but the discoloring is getting worse. Any input on if this would be something to do with growth conditions or a fungus/bacteria would be appreciated.

As for growth conditions it’s in a sealed deli container under standard viv conditions (high humidity, 12 hours light, temp in mid 70s).


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the picture but is the discoloration only on the old leaves? If so I would say it is just acclimatizing to new conditions. I have no experience with this plant but from googling it seems that they do not like water sitting on their leaves and M. umbellata in particular seems to be finicky about growing conditions.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

"Sealed container"? So no ventilation at all? Are you opening it daily? Some plants struggle with a lack of fresh air and soften up and become susceptible to molds and bacterial infections.


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

varanoid said:


> "Sealed container"? So no ventilation at all? Are you opening it daily? Some plants struggle with a lack of fresh air and soften up and become susceptible to molds and bacterial infections.



+1


my guess is lack of ventilation/standing water on the leaves. for the most part marcgravia dont tend to do well if theyre covered in standing water for extended periods, which is a bit more likely if its in an enclosed container


----------



## cdeutsch (Sep 1, 2015)

I open the containers daily for air flow. I usually keep marcgravia in the deli containers until they’ve gotten a root system going (their is a thread on here called “uncommon plant hacks” or something along those lines. Unfortunately this one doesn’t look like it’ll end up making it (at this point has dropped all its leaves) but it did work for the other 4 marcgravia I received.


----------



## cdeutsch (Sep 1, 2015)

Obviously though I’m still pretty new to marcgravias/unrooted cuttings in general though. Is there a better way to get them going? Should I just lay them on spag directly in the vivarium?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

In my experience the quotes below are great advice... I have a few variations of marcgravias and umbellata is the only one that is a bit sensitive to too much water; water on leaves and poor ventilation. 



Up the airflow a bit and try to just water the substrate and avoid getting water on the leaves directly while it is establishing.


Once the plant is established they will grow like wild fire and you can water them however you like. 



Edit: Follow these suggestions and most of all be patient. These plants are slow starters but they will become weeds, it just takes a lot of time... 





varanoid said:


> "Sealed container"? So no ventilation at all? Are you opening it daily? Some plants struggle with a lack of fresh air and soften up and become susceptible to molds and bacterial infections.





chefboyardee said:


> +1
> 
> 
> my guess is lack of ventilation/standing water on the leaves. for the most part marcgravia dont tend to do well if theyre covered in standing water for extended periods, which is a bit more likely if its in an enclosed container


----------



## cdeutsch (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I’ve moved it and my remaining rooting marcgravias into their vivarium. Hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

cdeutsch said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I’ve moved it and my remaining rooting marcgravias into their vivarium. Hopefully everything will work out.


Good luck. Once they are established they really take over. And look great in the process!


----------

